# [Configuration] PHP et extension IMAP

## phoenix75

Bonjour à tous, et merci pour ce forum.

Après bien des galères sur l'installation de gentoo depuis qemu, j'ai enfin pu installer GLPI.

apache, php et mysql fonctionnent correctement, mais lorsque je vais dans la configuration mail, j'ai ce message :

"L'extension IMAP de votre parseur PHP n'est pas installée". je souhaiterais en fait que le logiciel se base sur le serveur exchange pour envoyer du courrier.

Mais que signifie cette erreur ?

Comment puis-je installer et activer l'extension imap ?

j'ai essayé emerge mod_php, emerge php5-imap, mais il ne trouve rien.

merci

----------

## default

hey,

il y a un USEFLAG imap pour php, peut-être faut-il tout simplement que tu recompiles ton php avec ce flag en plus?

----------

## phoenix75

merci pour la réponse

je suis assez néophite en système linux

comment puis-je voir les USEFLAGS ? et comment les éditer ?

j'ai réessayé un ./configure --with-imap=/repimap, mais ca n'a rien donné

merci

----------

## dapsaille

Salut ..

 Ce que tu nous donnes la ressemble fort à une installation à la main alors que le use dont on parlait serais plutot de la sorte=

USE="imap" emerge nomdetonsoft

----------

## Temet

Haaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Au coin dapsaille!!!!! Caymal!!!!

----------

## dapsaille

Tient je comptais les secondes ^^

 Mais bon pour etre franc .... nous sortir des extraits de make make install à la main je me dis que notre ami a pas fouillé bien loin dans le man emerge (normal hein on as tous fait pareils)..

 et la j'ai la grippe (excuse quand tu nous tiend) donc pas envie de faire tout le toppo de portage/emerge .... 

J'admet c'est trèssssssssssssss mal de faire ce que je viens de proposer mais bon ..

A toi l'honneur   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

un p'tit tour sur la doc pour la variable use   :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

Tu déclares le use que tu souhaites pour ton paquet dans /etc/portage/package.use

Exemple:

```
 # vi /etc/portage/package.use
```

```
dev-lang/php imap
```

 --> tu rajoutes le flag imap

```
# emerge -a --newuse dev-lang/php
```

 --> tu visualises le nouveau flag

sinon en compte user, 

```
emerge -pv dev-lang/php
```

 --> te permet de visualiser les use utilisés.

----------

